# Gewinnspiel



## mr_ed (2. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Leute,
in letzter Zeit stoße ich immer häufiger auf Gewinnspiele im Internet, vom kostenlosen Lotto spielen bis zum Power-Eintrag bei 1000den Gewinnspielen.
Jetzt wurde ich sogar schon bezüglich einer meiner websites angeschrieben, ob ich da nicht Werbung von ... drauf machen will.
Lohnt sich das? Ich hab mich mal ein wenig umgesehen und mich dann für Gewinn24 entschieden, scheint mir am transparentesten und professionellsten zu sein.
Was haltet ihr von solchen Programmen bzw. wie schätzt ihr die Chancen ein damit seine Internetkosten zu decken?


----------



## Robert Fischer (3. Dezember 2001)

beide fragen sind eindeutig mit schlecht zu beantworten. früher gab es die pay4surf angebote usw. welche genauso wenig eingebracht haben. oder du bist wirklich nur 3-4 stunden im monat online ;-)

aussderdem musst du ja nicht versuchen hier partner zu werben.


----------



## RedZack (26. Januar 2002)

Ich möchte mich mal zu der Aussage *"Gewinn24 scheint mir am transparentesten und professionellsten zu sein."* Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mich für 6 Monate angemeldet - kostet ja nur ein paar Mark. Da ich keine Lust hatte mich alleine anzumelden *G* habe ich einfach ein paar Kollegen mit reingezogen die sich auch anmelden sollten.

Ich habe kein einziges mal auch nur einen Pfennig gewonnen - meine Kollegen im Übrigen auch nicht. Und die Transparenz ist auch nicht wirklich gegeben...
...immerhin kann Gewinn24 ja nichtmal sagen wer von ihren Usern tatsächlich gewonnen hat. Sie bitten die Leute zwar sich zu melden wenn jemand gewonnen hat - aber wer garantiert mir das die Namen nicht gefaked werden?

Von wegen "Jeder gewinnt mind. ein mal..." Ha ha ha!


----------

